# Pheasant hunting



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Anybody get out? Spent about 3 hours at 

Grand River Friday afternoon only saw one bird crossing a path going into the woods


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ive been hunting pheasant over here in PA. Its our third Saturday today. Dogs have put up 28 birds so far. I've not been holding up my part!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Misdirection said:


> Ive been hunting pheasant over here in PA. Its our third Saturday today. Dogs have put up 28 birds so far. I've not been holding up my part!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Nice you have dogs I just try without one some days good others not so much


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have two German Shorthair Pointers. They are pheasant machines!

My male went on and held a point that was worthy of the cover on Outdoor Life yesterday! I was torn between taking a picture or shouldering my gun!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Going to be the first year trying for me, at least since i got a release one when i was 13. Going dogless this month in Fayette, Ross areas.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

My beagle Put 2 up right in front of me out at Berlin on friday. Five shots later they were both still flying.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been out and have two so far. I also missed one as well.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

wivywoo said:


> My beagle Put 2 up right in front of me out at Berlin on friday. Five shots later they were both still flying.


I always seem to have more action at Berlin versus Grand River


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Went out opening day to Berlin. Lot of shooting early. No flushes for my dog. Had one do a fly over but let it go. Watched it go right into private property. 
heading to Elkhorn lake in the morning to hunt with two guys I used to work with. It’s always a good time there.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Went out this morning, November 11th, to Berlin. My beagle put three out again for me and after seven shots they are still flying. I guess I stink at this pheasant hunting stuff. I even spent $22 on some heavier high brass shells. I guess I need to go practice on some clay pigeons.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’m hoping to get Mack out shortly after Thanksgiving. I Had a hip replaced 3 weeks ago. Walking with a cane, but not near being ready to hunt


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's my boy. He was mad at me this morning because I wouldn't let him get out of the truck early because it was raining. Made him wait till it was starting time to get out.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good looking beagle. I used to have some. Miss hunting with them.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

TM-1 said:


> Good looking beagle. I used to have some. Miss hunting with them.


Thanks. I've had beagles all my life. This one and my last one I've also made my house pet so they listen really well. Doesn't seem to affect their hunting one bit. This boys a great hunter.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> I have two German Shorthair Pointers. They are pheasant machines!
> 
> My male went on and held a point that was worthy of the cover on Outdoor Life yesterday! I was torn between taking a picture or shouldering my gun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


True that! My buddy's old GSP, now deceased, did stuff that we could not believe. One time three of us were hunting when a pheasant got up and flew out over a lake. The third guy smoked it, and immediately started cussing himself for doing so. My buddy told him not to worry. He took the dog down to the shore and threw a rock out near where the pheasant was. "You see him?" The dog kind of came to attention, he pointed and said "fetch!" She did a water retrieve like a waterfowl dog! 



wivywoo said:


> Went out this morning, November 11th, to Berlin. My beagle put three out again for me and after seven shots they are still flying. I guess I stink at this pheasant hunting stuff. I even spent $22 on some heavier high brass shells. I guess I need to go practice on some clay pigeons.


Not a bad idea. Here' s a tip, get your cheek down on that stock. I got in the bad habit of keeping my head up, which will have you shooting high over the bird. My buddy picked up on that and helped me get straightened out. Also, you can practice mounting the gun at home with the gun empty. I do this every year before hunting season.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

wivywoo said:


> Went out this morning, November 11th, to Berlin. My beagle put three out again for me and after seven shots they are still flying. I guess I stink at this pheasant hunting stuff. I even spent $22 on some heavier high brass shells. I guess I need to go practice on some clay pigeons.


Pattern test the gun too. especially with the new shells


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

threeten said:


> Pattern test the gun too. especially with the new shells


New shells were my problem. Normally I shoot Remington Nito Magnum 3" 6 shot in my top barrel and 4 shot in the bottom. 

During Covid I couldnt find any and went with Fiocchi 3" 5 shot copper coated shells. Well they don't shoot worth crap out of my gun. Dug out some of the old Remmington Nitro's and I'm back to whacking pheasants.

Dogs have flushed 28 so far on the year.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> True that! My buddy's old GSP, now deceased, did stuff that we could not believe. One time three of us were hunting when a pheasant got up and flew out over a lake. The third guy smoked it, and immediately started cussing himself for doing so. My buddy told him not to worry. He took the dog down to the shore and threw a rock out near where the pheasant was. "You see him?" The dog kind of came to attention, he pointed and said "fetch!" She did a water retrieve like a waterfowl dog!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea. Here' s a tip, get your cheek down on that stock. I got in the bad habit of keeping my head up, which will have you shooting high over the bird. My buddy picked up on that and helped me get straightened out. Also, you can practice mounting the gun at home with the gun empty. I do this every year before hunting season.


Also don’t try to aim for the bird, try ‘pointing‘ at where it is just about to be. Sounds silly but once you shoot a bit you will see what I’m talking about. One of my Daughters can knock down clays, as well as live birds, all day long without half the time even actually shouldering her gun. She has mastered pointing her barrel at the moving target.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Also don’t try to aim for the bird, try ‘pointing‘ at where it is just about to be. Sounds silly but once you shoot a bit you will see what I’m talking about. One of my Daughters can knock down clays, as well as live birds, all day long without half the time even actually shouldering her gun. She has mastered pointing her barrel at the moving target.


My friends dad always told us to shoot the head, not the pheasant!

Dogs put up another 8 birds today, I got shots on 3, got 1.

Dogs now have put up 36 birds so far this year. They get a break next weekend as I'll be PA bear hunting.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just got back from Grand again today with no action. Was snowing really good when I first arrived and everything was snow covered was very wet in about an hour but kept after it


----------

